# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Về Đồng Tháp, viếng mộ cụ Phó bảng

## hangnt

_Thành phố Cao Lãnh (tỉnh Đồng Tháp) có một địa chỉ nổi tiếng mà bất kỳ ai đến cũng mong muốn được ghé thăm, đó là khu di tích mộ cụ Phó bảng Nguyễn Sinh Sắc - thân sinh của Bác Hồ._

Cách trung tâm thành phố Cao Lãnh chỉ khoảng 1km, bước qua cánh cổng tam quan trên gắn một hàng chữ lớn đề: “MỘ CỤ PHÓ BẢNG NGUYỄN SINH SẮC”, ta sẽ thấy người như lặng đi, bâng khuâng khó tả như lạc vào một thế giới khác với ngập tràn màu xanh của cây trái, của hoa nắng và của sự tĩnh lặng trang nghiêm.

Toàn bộ khu di tích nằm uy nghi trong một khu vực rộng khoảng 3,6ha. Đối diện với cổng vào là khu mộ của cụ Phó bảng quay về hướng Đông. Một mái vòm là cánh hoa sen cách điệu úp xuống với các đầu hồi là hình tượng 9 con rồng vươn ra ôm ấp ngôi mộ. Vị kiến trúc sư thiết kế công trình muốn thể hiện ý tưởng rằng lòng người dân vùng Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long, Đồng Tháp luôn vọng về, chở che trong niềm tôn kính mộ phần của cụ Phó bảng, như họ từng không quản ngại hiểm nguy trong những năm chiến tranh ác liệt để quyết đấu tranh giữ gìn toàn vẹn ngôi mộ của Cụ. Dưới bóng mát của cánh sen, ngay vị trí trung tâm là ngôi mộ được ốp đá hoa cương, hình chữ nhật nổi trên nền đá trắng. Ngôi mộ được biết là nằm đúng nguyên vị từ lúc được an táng.


Phía trước khu mộ là công trình hồ sen hình ngôi sao năm cánh. Giữa hồ là một đài sen trắng cách điệu cao 6,5m tượng trưng cho cuộc đời thanh bạch, trong sáng của cụ Phó bảng và cũng là biểu tượng quê hương Kim Liên - Đồng Tháp vươn thẳng giữa lòng Tổ quốc Việt Nam. Cách hồ sen chừng hơn 30m về phía trái (cách cổng tam quan 15m về phía phải) là ngôi nhà hình bát giác trưng bày hình ảnh, hiện vật về cuộc đời cụ Phó bảng, nối liền với phòng trưng bày về bà Hoàng Thị Loan-thân mẫu của Bác... Sắc màu chủ đạo của các công trình trong khu di tích toát lên một màu trắng thanh khiết, hài hòa với sắc màu hoa lá chung quanh... Trong khu di tích, hàng trăm loài cây trái, hoa cảnh quý hiếm được nhân dân gửi về hiến cúng. Trong đó, có cây khế và cây sộp đều đã trên dưới 300 tuổi được trồng hai bên tả hữu ngôi mộ của cụ Phó bảng....

Đặc biệt, trong khuôn viên khu di tích, bên cạnh Khu mộ cụ Phó bảng là khu nhà sàn Bác Hồ được thiết kế nguyên bản theo tỷ lệ 1:1 như nhà sàn và ao sen của Bác tại Phủ Chủ tịch ở Hà Nội. Đến đây, du khách có thể cảm nhận và hình dung được cuộc đời bình dị mà vĩ đại của Bác. Ngôi nhà giúp cho những người dân ở miền Nam chưa có điều kiện ra thăm miền Bắc có thể thỏa lòng và như tìm được chút hơi ấm của nơi mà vị cha già dân tộc đã sống và làm việc...

Cụ Phó bảng Nguyễn Sinh Sắc sau khi rời bỏ quan trường đã vào Nam bộ bốc thuốc chữa bệnh, giúp đỡ người nghèo và gieo truyền tư tưởng yêu nước, thương nòi. Cụ sống cuộc đời thanh bạch và được nhân dân rất mến mộ. Năm 1927, cụ đến ở tại xã Hòa An-Cao Lãnh rồi qua đời tại đây vào năm 1929. Di hài của cụ được đồng bào xã Hòa An mai táng trên một mảnh đất gần Miếu Trời Sanh, trên bề rạch Cái Tôm. Từ đó cho đến năm 1975, đất nước trải hai cuộc kháng chiến trường kỳ chống Pháp, chống Mỹ và nguỵ quyền tay sai. Kẻ thù dĩ nhiên biết người nằm dưới mộ là ai và không ít lần rắp tâm phá hoại. Song, bằng mưu trí, sự tôn kính và cả lòng dũng cảm, người dân nơi đây đã giữ cho ngôi mộ được bình yên đến ngày đất nước hoàn toàn thống nhất.

Theo tài liệu để lại, trước năm 1954, mộ cụ Phó bảng là một nấm xi măng nhỏ. Để vào mộ phải qua con mương rộng. Thời gian 100 ngày tập kết chuyển quân, Tỉnh ủy Long Châu Sa giao nhiệm vụ cho tiểu đoàn 311, các đại đội địa phương quân (một số đơn vị bạn tập kết ở đây cũng phụ giúp như 309 Mỹ Tho, 308 Phân khu Kiến Đông) xây dựng công trình Đài chiến sỹ ở ngã tư chợ Cao Lãnh và trùng tu ngôi mộ cụ Phó bảng bằng gạch xi măng, có trụ và lan can sắt bao bọc chung quanh... Ngày miền Nam hoàn toàn giải phóng, ngôi mộ đã bị hư hại nhiều. Khuôn viên lúc đó chỉ còn 10 thước vuông đất, xung quanh là mương rãnh với cây cỏ um tùm và một số mồ mả của bá tánh... Để tỏ lòng tôn kính Cụ - một chí sĩ yêu nước, một người gieo mầm cách mạng cho quê hương Cao Lãnh, đồng thời thể theo nguyện vọng của đồng bào, ngày 22/8/1975, mặc dù đang lúc trăm công nghìn việc của thời kỳ quân quản, Tỉnh ủy Mặt trận dân tộc giải phóng tỉnh Đồng Tháp vẫn quyết định khởi công xây dựng lại khu mộ cụ Phó bảng Nguyễn Sinh Sắc. Đến 13/12/1977, công trình hoàn tất và đích thân Phó Chủ tịch nước Nguyễn Hữu Thọ đã về dự và cắt băng khánh thành. Năm 1992 Khu di tích được Bộ Văn hoá Thông tin công nhận là Di tích Lịch sử Văn hoá cấp quốc gia. Và cứ vào ngày 27/10 âm lịch hàng năm, bà con nhiều nơi hội tụ về đây tổ chức lễ giỗ cụ Phó bảng trong không khí trang nghiêm và đông vui như một ngày hội lớn ở địa phương.

Hơn ba chục năm qua, khu di tích đã đón hàng triệu lượt đồng bào, chiến sỹ, các vị lãnh đạo, du khách trong và ngoài nước viếng thăm. Khu di tích không chỉ là một điểm du lịch văn hóa- lịch sử đơn thuần mà còn là một địa chỉ về nguồn đầy ý nghĩa của mỗi người dân nước Việt. Lúc chúng tôi đến, dù là ngày thường song vẫn có rất đông du khách ghé thăm. Ai cũng cố gắng đi nhẹ, nói khẽ để không làm khuấy động nơi an nghỉ của cụ Phó bảng; để được lắng lòng với khung cảnh rất đỗi gần gũi mà thiêng liêng mà cuộc đời của Bác đã tạc cùng tháng năm, lịch sử... Những vòng hoa, những nén trầm nhang ngan ngát hương lòng được mọi người kính cẩn dâng lên để tưởng nhớ về Bác, tưởng nhớ về cuộc đời thanh bạch của cụ Phó bảng-người đã có công sinh thành cho Tổ quốc, cho dân tộc một vị cứu tinh, một con người vĩ đại mang tên Hồ Chí Minh!


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Xem nhiều phim về cụ Phó Bảng và biết được cuộc đời hoạt động của Cụ cảm thấy thán phục cụ
Mong một lần được đến viêng mộ cụ Phó bảng

----------


## tieuho

Uh mình cũng ước một lần được viếng thăm mộ cụ Phó bảng.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Lần đầu được nghe truyền thuyết về cụ Phó Bảng
Đúng là 1 nơi đáng để trân trọng

----------


## thunhunguyet

hình như mình chưa đọc lần nào... hiiii

----------

